# Help me with Master X frame sizing!



## ozigreg (Aug 13, 2009)

I am looking to purchase a master X shortly & I am having trouble comming to terms with the correct frame size, so I would appreciate some guidance.

I am 5'11 with a 31.5 inseam. According to Maestro Bikes, I should order a 52. From the Colnago website I see a 52 is the 4th smallest frame size out of 16 sizes. 

My quandery is that, at 5'11, am I that short? or more importantly, are my legs that short?

I would have thought that I am about average height and therefore my frame size would be about in the middle of the range, ie, 56 -57. To add to my confusion there is a 56 master x on ebay with the seller stating he is 5'11 and the frame size of 56 suits him perfectly. 

Am I not understanding something with the tradtional geometry? I appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

So did Mike himself recommend a 52cm?

It sounds small to me. With an inseam of 31" (measured all the way to the floor) I would easily fit a 53 cm frame (measured center to top, like Colnago's are). I hope this helps.

Thanks,
Tshirt


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2009)

I would tend to agree with this, it would be nice if you could test ride for sure. I am similar in size and had a 52 master and would have preferred a size or two larger, it was workable but I had to run a longer stem than I liked and the headtube was a bit on the short side.


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

My Master XL is a 57cm. I am 6' even with with about a 33" inseam. My bike fits perfectly.
A fitter at my shop told me this spring I'm all legs. Here's a pic of the bike.










If they said a 52 is the right fit, ask them if they'll take it back if it's the wrong size. Sounds smallish to me.


----------



## ozigreg (Aug 13, 2009)

Yes it was Mike who said I need a 52, after I sent him my height and inseam measurment.


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

Obviously he knows much more about this than I do. Please double check this though, as I just called a friend who sets up bikes for Junior racing. He thought a 56cm should be a great starting point and adjustments could then be made with stems, bars, seatposts, etc. He also said that an in-person fitting is the best way to take care of this matter. Stick with this though, cause in the end you'll get a great riding bike.


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

*check first*

I am 5'11" and have two colnagos one is a 57 and is a little small so I use a 130 stem the master light i just got is 58 and is perfect, is you are six feet and get a 52 the top tube will be so short the bars will be under your belly. If you are 6' with short legs then your torso must be where all the height is so you need a long top tube, Colnagos are usually a little short in the top tube needing a long stem i.e. my 57... you better stand over one some how or try Wrench Science web site and fit yourself with their program. I'll bet you need a 56-57 at least.....................fitting is a hobby.


----------



## wildboar (Nov 27, 2008)

Yeah that sounds fishy. I am 5' 9.5" and my 55 fits just fine. I don't remember exactly what my inseam is, but I sure as heck don't have long legs for my height. I am using a 130cm stem also.


----------



## ozigreg (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi guys, thanks for all your responses. It confirms my thoughts that a more middle of the range frame size, such as a 55 - 57 would equal my average height. 

And, gomango, special thanks, I love the look of your MXL, very special. 

PS, maybe Mike misread my email and quoted me a sloping top tube frame size, rather than traditional.


----------



## ozigreg (Aug 13, 2009)

*More Confusion*

Following a suggestion posted, I went through the fit calculator on WS and it tells me a 52 frame as follows:

WS Recommended Sizes 
Frame Size center-to-center: 52 cm 
Frame Size center-to-top: 54 cm 
Overall Reach: 64.50 cm 
Saddle Height: 70.65 cm 
Handlebar Width: 42 cm 



Your Measurements 
Height: 178.00 cm 
Sternum Notch: 145.00 cm 
Inseam Length: 31.50 in 
Arm Length: 56.00 cm 
Shoulder Width: 41.00 cm 
Flexiblity: 4 
Weight: 163.00 lbs 
Foot Size: 9.00 USMens 

I am really confused now.


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

If you live anywhere near Minnesota, you are welcome to stop by and go for a ride. You can take the MXL, and I'm sure I can dig up something to amuse myself and ride along. Seriously, find one to ride, get fitted, and take me up on the offer if it suits you.


----------



## ozigreg (Aug 13, 2009)

gomango, Mate..... thanks so much for your generous offer to allow some complete stranger to ride your pride and joy. If I was not on the other side of the world (Australia) I would be there in a heart beat. 

I actually have 2 trial runs set up on a 55 and a 57, so this should give me a good idea in ballpark terms of what feels ok for my height.

Thanks again.


----------



## NWD (Jul 22, 2008)

Sounds like you should be getting a 52cm sloping... which is about a 56-57ish non-sloping frame. You could run a 52 non-sloping frame, but you'll have a very long seatpost showing, and youll need to get a long stem like 130-140mm to get enough stretch, you'll also probably be in a position where you are very low and agressive with a 52cm frame. If you feel youre really flexible and want to be in the most 'pro' position possible, go with the 52.

EDIT: Im 5-7 and ride a 52cm with 110mm stem.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Agreed- Mike was likely talking about a 52S*

I'm with NWD, about the same height and ride a 52 non-sloping. Check back with Mike and confirm. I've bought from Mike and been to his shop in England. There's no way he would recommend a 52 normal for you.



NWD said:


> Sounds like you should be getting a 52cm sloping... which is about a 56-57ish non-sloping frame. You could run a 52 non-sloping frame, but you'll have a very long seatpost showing, and youll need to get a long stem like 130-140mm to get enough stretch, you'll also probably be in a position where you are very low and agressive with a 52cm frame. If you feel youre really flexible and want to be in the most 'pro' position possible, go with the 52.
> 
> EDIT: Im 5-7 and ride a 52cm with 110mm stem.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

*No way a 52*

A 52 would fit someone who is around 5-4 or 5-6. Someone who is 5-11 with a 31.5 inseam would probably ride a 57 or 58. I'm 6-0 with a 34.5 inseam and ride a 59 Master X-Light.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm 5'9" and I ride a 50 cm with a 13 cm stem. I've seen 5'6" guys ride a 53 cm. So,be careful about making generalizations. There's no substitute for straddling a real Colnago and measuring for yourself.


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

We stopped by the Colnago dealer today just for grins with my thirteen year old son. He's a little over 5'7". They checked his inseam and checked the geometry chart. Sure enough, a 52cm in the Master Extra Light. It's a traditional frame guys.


----------



## 89dk (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm 5'10" and my 2008 Master is what Colnago calls a 57; it fits me perfectly. Keep in mind that the Colnago size label is useless b/c they're measuring the seattube to the top which does you little good in comparing with current bikes. What you need to measure is your current ride's top tube c-c and then look at the Colnago sizing chart for the closest size they offer. If you're worried about standover get a size smaller and you can make-up the difference with seatpost and stem. Because the Master is a traditional design I would stay away from using on-line or store calculators that are computing for sloping top tubes or compact geometries.


----------

